# Kubota B4200



## WallyBear

I am looking to get some opinions on price and over all thoughts on a B4200 with 1100 hrs. I am looking at one with a FEL, 44" belly mower, 4X4, rear PTO and three piont hitch. It has 1100 hrs and ROL. Dealer is looking for $5,000.00 which I think is way to high. 

Any ideas on value? Also what is the overall opinion on the tactor. I am a little concerned about 12HP but truly be putting a hude demand on it. I mow 3 flat acres and plan to use the FEL to clear snow on a short (30') driveway.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Sounds about right. The dealers are always high, but those units are very valuable. Might check around on craigslist and ebay.


----------



## WallyBear

Thanks

I am heading down to see if I can get them closer to 4K. So far this spring I have try to get my hands on both a wheelhorse and simplicity with FEL and both times they sold while I was in route to look at them. I think I am ready to pull the trigger before this one gets away.


----------



## HickoryNut

Wally,
If that Bota is in good shape (i.e everything works as it should) I would have already written the check. If the dealer replaced all the fluids. filters, belts, that would be a huge bonus.

That and 2 bucks will get you a coffee at Starbucks or a chicken biscuit at Hardees. YMMV.

:lmao: Oh yeah, we like pictures!


----------



## WallyBear

I got them down to 4,500 and pulled the trigger.

Hickory that’s a great idea put unfortunately I have already struck the deal and had not thought of it. 

I have one question. The dealer I am buying it from is a Cub Cadet dealer and admitted to having limited Kubota knowledge. We could not seem to find away to have the rear PTO in a lifted position and then be able to use the bucket. 

He suggested that there may have been a Deck locking pin at some point but admitted he really didn't know. It appears I will need to remove the mid mount mowing deck when using the FEL, does that sound right?

PS I will add some pics once I pick it up


----------



## tilco

Hey Wally, You've probably already found this out, but there is a rotary valve under the front of the seat. One way operates the rear linkage with the hydraulic lever, rotate the valve 180 degrees and move the hydraulic lever to the rear to operate the loader.


----------

